# DIY Feather Board Slide



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Since I can't find any Aluminum Track, I had to make the slide. No bid deal, just thought I'd post some pictures.

I cut down a piece of Oak fire wood. Had to make it match the track and be level with the table. Counter suck the bolts and done. They are vey tight and don't wobble at all! They work great! Got them @ HF by the way.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done...


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Stick. It was kinda tricky with just the table saw. Would have been a lot easier with a router table and a band saw. Those will come with time and funds! Since I made these I have picked up an Grizzly 8" jointer (used but mint) and a Grizzly 15" Planer (new) and various hand tools. Great hobby!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"and a Grizzly 15" Planer (new)"
-Quenten

I'm jealous!



Sorta like this?
https://www.kmstools.com/king-canada-15-thickness-planer-100968


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

The King Canada planer is built to last by the look of it eh Dan? Very sturdy.I want one


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice fix. Having good gear really makes a difference. Looking forward to seeing your projects. But doing projects is addicting.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

jj777746 said:


> The King Canada planer is built to last by the look of it eh Dan? Very sturdy.I want one


I've had one for maybe 20 years and pushed several thousand board feet of lumber through it. It's a workhorse. 1/8" cut per pass. There are a few other brands that are the same planer. My older model is 16" wide and I've run 6 x 16" timbers through it and 2 x 10s on edge. The newer ones won't raise that high.


----------



## ritabos (Aug 23, 2018)

I recently found myself in need of a featherboard on my table saw and found your post, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There is another way on a non magnetic table, glue a sheet of galvanised iron on to the table top and use the magnetic style of feather board. The second shot of a corner of my shed shows such a sheet of galvanised iron glued beneath the grinder, but in this case to stop water from dripping into the draw.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

For the saw tables with straight slots (no tee shape) or for drill press or router tables with aluminum channels added you can use this pinch bar I designed to hold feather boards in place. It's sitting on top of a thin strip ripping jig I made. It will hold with a surprising amount of force without tightening the knobs that much.


----------

